# Tusc. River



## troutfingers (Mar 23, 2005)

Has anyone had any luck catfishing on the Tusc. River. Me and my buddies have been going out every couple of nights and havent been catching to many. We've been using mostly chicken liver and creek chubs. Anyone got any tips.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

have you been catching ANY catfish troutfingers ?? if so you are doing better then me. any size to them ?? how about you rock bass any luck ??


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Have not been out yet this year. hope if I get into the tourney this weekend, I will be able to get at least a nibble! Heck I will even be happy with a carp


----------



## troutfingers (Mar 23, 2005)

We've caught a few nothin really to tell about. No real size. Two channels thats about it. Bout 6 or 7lbs a peice. But we hopefully will get into this tourny this weekend tho. See yah'all there


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

6 or 7 lb channels are not somethig to just laugh at. If you catch a couple that size at the tourney, I would bet you will win! I would love to get into some decent ones this time of year!


----------



## troutfingers (Mar 23, 2005)

Muh buddy went up there just yesterday he pulled out a decent saugeye and a couple channels. He caught them on shinners. So i think i might head out tomarrow some time.


----------



## limitgetter (Mar 22, 2005)

Can anyone suggest put in and take out points if I want to float the Tusk? I have a 8 foot 2 man bass baby with a elec.motor.Any suggestions?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey limitgetter, with a small boat like that, I would put in and take out anywhere! I don'tknow what part of the tusc you are looking to fish. give me general idea and I may be able to help you more!


----------



## troutfingers (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah really, anywere in the tusc. with a boat like that could be possible. Down here by newcomerstown and coshocton i know theres alot of good spots to drop a boat or pick'er up. Last year i took the boat out on the tusc and did some small mouth fishing and caught some decent ones.


----------



## mbw1924 (Feb 15, 2005)

where is the tourny out of, dover? and where and what time is the sign up?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

The sign-up/weigh-in are in the parking lot next to the Hollywood Video store by New Towne Mall in New Phila.


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

limitgetter said:


> Can anyone suggest put in and take out points if I want to float the Tusk? I have a 8 foot 2 man bass baby with a elec.motor.Any suggestions?


You better be careful with a boat of that type on the Tusc. There are some rough areas on the river. There's a safe area above the boat ramp in Dover.
Are you planning on putting in and taking out at the same spot or 2 different spots?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

The cat tourney is from 6-12.


----------



## troutfingers (Mar 23, 2005)

We went out to the tusc. this evening and the water is really high still. We still caught 3 though. Hopefully the water goes down by the tourney on sat.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Good points I was not thinking of the action! I would be extremely careful in the small of a boat! I would also wait till the water goes down a bit.



I am sure it will be down from what it is now troutfingers.......looks like you will do better than me since my first and only trip cattin this year resulted in nothing.


----------



## limitgetter (Mar 22, 2005)

I would be fishing for smallies.I'd like to take my father this spring or summer and would like to go a few miles between vehicles.I always love to fish Beaver creek but most of it is too shallow for floating unless you're in a tube.


----------



## troutfingers (Mar 23, 2005)

I dont know Rockbass we've been out every couple of days and only been catching a few here and there. I hope i do good at the tourney. Hopefully theres a good showing so theres a lot of competition. I always like the challenge. Plus with that many people theres bound to be a big fish. I cant wait!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

A big fish for a cat tourney around here is usually 10-14 lbs..channel cats anyway. if you catch a channel over 10 lbs in our area, that seems to be a decent channel. I would have to say that I doubt many fish will be turned in troutfingers.......I know I did not do good the other night. Bryan has not been out and another guy that fishes with Bryan has not been out yet. I think you must just have a good secret hole.


----------



## troutfingers (Mar 23, 2005)

I dont know about a secret hole. lol Dont we have to fish in a certain area or is it the whole tusc. river. Cause i usually fish down here by newcomerstown and coshocton.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

you must have a secret spot somewhere, i havent heard of anyone catching any catfish yet !!  im gonna give it a try though !! 6 lbs around here is a good size cat, when you start pushing 10 lbs thats a BIG FISH anything over 10 lbs is a trophy to me !!


----------



## troutfingers (Mar 23, 2005)

I cant believe there you havent herd of anyone catchin fish lol. Down here at the outdoors store me and my buddy usually hang out couple days a week and almost everyday it seems like some one comes in sayin they caught atleast one or so. I dont know what it is maybe there just more active down here now. Hard to tell. Its a rainy night, i hope'n the water goes down a lil bit. That would be great.


----------

